

Business model that will change the world.. For homeless people. - growthhackar

GOAL: Give homeless people across the country signs that say &quot;Fund My Startup: PayMeToShutup.com&quot;&lt;p&gt;Increasing homeless people’s donations, getting them off the street.
VALUE PROPOSITION:
Homeless people see an increase in donations from businessmen and women reducing crime rates and homeless Americans.
REVENUE MODEL: 
Individual will hold the sign and sing with the intention of having people pay them (USD) to be quiet.
TARGET MARKET: Financial Districts
GO TO MARKET STRATEGY: 
Buy 1,000 “Fund My Startup: Pay me to shut up” yard signs.
Individual will sing loudly EARLY morning in train stations.
ROI: Good karma.<p>From the Hackers at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fivedollarstartups.com&#x2F;
======
mcintyre1994
How much do you need to increase donations by in order to get them off the
street? It might be worth buying the domain you want too. I took a look at the
fivedollarstartups site too which I presume you're trying to promote here,
there's a lot of blank space before your content starts.
[http://imgur.com/otjJMC2](http://imgur.com/otjJMC2) It's also not very clear
to me what you're promoting, a quick skim suggests Twitter spam?

~~~
growthhackar
Sorry for the confusion. This is to quickly assess the viability of potential
business ideas. We came up with a bunch of biz ideas then looked at which ones
seemed compelling enough for people to both follow the Twitter account + give
their email to potentially be converted into a paying customer in the future
(if we decide to pursue the business). The point of the methodology is to not
spend your time building an app/store/etc that no one is actually going to
use. Instead you can quickly set up a Twitter account and a landing page and
strategically get your one line biz summary (Twitter bio) in front of a highly
targeted audience of potential customers to see how they react.

------
czbond
Why not a Watsi for those without homes instead?

~~~
growthhackar
Watsi could work also. Good call!

